# Nervous Ketosis



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

Well instead of dealing with milk fever, we had to deal with Nervous Ketosis with our Jersey. On Thursday she began to act weird, doing this weird chewing thing, was not aware of her surroundings, didn't kick much which is strange for her. So the first think you think is "Milk fever". Well called the vet, he came, and said that she has nervous ketosis, not milk fever. Did an IV of glucose, and she came back around fairly quickly, ate her grain there after. But what a strange thing, they go nuts. She would lick her shoulder, and the vet said he has seen ones that have licked through the hide, because they dont know what they are doing. He has heard of cases where they will chase you down, because they are simply out of their mind. Another vet told us that they have chased down and taken on skid steers. This one particular animal he treated, was biting the curb, and taking her teeth out. It went to her head and never cured, it went too far. Amazing how something that can be simple to remedy, can do what it does. Makes you wonder, what other animals have been killed off because it was though to be Mad Cow (such as Europe), yet it might have been nervous ketosis. They do want to go down, they do act strange, so who knows? She is better, and being treated for it. He said it typically happens in well conditioned animals, ones with a lot of back fat, and when they are new into milking they begin drawing from their back fat. This causes some sort of nutrient imbalence, which causes improper sugar use. It's weird, almost sounds sorta like a diabetes thing. What I noticed that seemed strange, was the fact she was down to 19-20lbs from 25-27lbs (per milking, being 50-52lbs day). So sure enough, Thursday AM she begins to act strange. Was told by another vet animals with nervous ketosis have chased skid steers down, and the vet that came told us they have chased humans down. Once again, it goes to show you, catch something early and you can usually nip it in the butt. Fun thing about dairy, it is a challenge. Boy has it been a challenge so far, beef animals are a piece of cake to raise.


Jeff


----------



## pygmywombat (Sep 7, 2002)

Wow. I have heard of ketosis, but not nervous ketosis. I wonder, aside from cows with it who are then killed for BSE, if its also mistaken for rabies?


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

Rabies symptoms and Nervous Ketosis symptoms are very very similar, and the vet said if they don't respond to treatment, then it could have been rabies. Which was just great, would of had to go get the series of shots .



Jeff


----------



## evermoor (Nov 20, 2004)

You can get Keto strips to test the urine for ketones from most vet supply places. Simply hold the paper strip in her urine ( try to make them pee by rubbing the vulva or area), and compare to chart on bottle. Then if above normal you can drench with brown sugar, use a keto gel tube, or proplene glycol ( aviod giving prop over three days). Chances are she could still be mildly ketotic till she figures out eating and milking. Some people can smell the ketones on the cows breath. Generally they are fat, had a hard calving, not eating much, and down on milk. The nervous part is like going into a diabetic shock. Generally these animals don't live long enuf to make it to slaughter.


----------

